# Help with filter baffle?



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a really small filter on my 3gal. It looks like this:








The flow at the top is a little too strong but I can't use a water bottle because it's too small of a lip and won't stay. How else can I baffle it?


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I actually use 2 of these. One in my 3 gallon and one in my 1.5 gallon hospital.

The best way to baffle with the water bottle is to put the bottle around the filter. Basically cut the ends off the bottle, cut along one side similar to the usual baffle but put the bottle on vertically. So the open ends of the bottle are up and down.

Another method I've used that works great is to use a piece of a cottonball in the intake. Not so much that you plug it but enough to reduce the water flow in.

You can also use a piece of filter sponge. Place the piece of filter sponge between the filter cartridge inside and the spillway.

Another thing I've found that works with these is to push it down further into the water (if you have room to and still keep the intake at least 1 inch above the substrate). By lowering it so the lip is fully submerged the flow is spread out instead of concentrated.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I use aquarium sponge and/or pantyhose to baffle my filters. I put the sponge in the outflow part. I also put pantyhose over the intake part; it helps to baffle, and it also prevents fins from getting sucked into the little slots. I have one filter that still has a strong flow even though the output is stuffed full of sponge, so I put pantyhose over pretty much the entire filter for additional baffling. Works great! It's also a great place for nitrifying bacteria to grow if your tank is cycled/cycling.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok thanks for the great answers! I will def be trying filter sponge! If it doesn't work I'll try another method


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I have this...its too strong? Really?
Im surprised.
If its too high up from the water line, it will (naturally) cause a great deal of distrubance. Keep it only just above the waterline (per directions) for the best results.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 31, 2011)

Filling the water up to/slightly above the outtake really does help. My local store had aqaurium sponge in a 2 x 2 foot square and I was able to cut a piece to stick in the outake and wrapped another one around the intake to prevent fins from being damaged (super hot water on the rubber band just in case ). The little goofball seemed to enjoy the previous flow, which was light due to the water volume, but I felt better baffling the filter anyway.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the same filter and bought a Fluval white sponge and cut it out to fit a piece in the outtake area. Works like a charm for me.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

So I went to the pet store and bought a "filter sponge" as it said on the package... I cut it to fit and stuck it in the part that was causing the trouble and it didn't help AT ALL. The flow is still the EXACT SAME!
I even tried putting more water in the tank to go over the flow and it's still pushing my little girl around! 
I am going to try the vertical bottle next... any other suggestions?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Try putting it INTO the bottom part. I believe it comes off. Also, rubber band it to the top where it comes off. My 1inch tetra isnt bothered by it..
OR, you can sinch the tubing, which weakens the air flow.
Try a bobby pin pulled over it tight like this -->-- or you can try other things that will sinch it, clips, etc. It worked for me, too.

The bottle baffle is scary. People's fish have died from it in various ways...


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

I either use a pressure gang valve or drill holes in the front of these filters. Holes down the front let you keep the strong intake but spread the flow out while the gang valve lets you reduce the air-flow without putting back pressure on the air pump and wearing it out.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Try putting it INTO the bottom part. I believe it comes off. Also, rubber band it to the top where it comes off. My 1inch tetra isnt bothered by it..
> OR, you can sinch the tubing, which weakens the air flow.
> Try a bobby pin pulled over it tight like this -->-- or you can try other things that will sinch it, clips, etc. It worked for me, too.
> 
> The bottle baffle is scary. People's fish have died from it in various ways...


Thanks so much!! I took it apart and put a tiny piece of sponge into the intake and it worked perfectly!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

yay!


----------



## babybluebettalover42 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Try this for a smaller tank*



briser said:


> So I went to the pet store and bought a "filter sponge" as it said on the package... I cut it to fit and stuck it in the part that was causing the trouble and it didn't help AT ALL. The flow is still the EXACT SAME!
> I even tried putting more water in the tank to go over the flow and it's still pushing my little girl around!
> I am going to try the vertical bottle next... any other suggestions?


I also have a smaller tank because i live in a dorm, so space is limited. But I've found that pouring more water so it covers the outflow helps the current caused by the filter. I wanted to try the bottle baffle but I realized that even a small water bottle would take up too much space in the tank. So I have found a pretty good solution, I did the bottle baffle but instead of a water bottle I used an old prescription bottle, it serves the same purpose without blocking the filter too much and uses much less space, It's been working for me so far. Just a warning though, be careful trying to cut the bottle to make the baffle, the plastic is kind of hard to cut. If you can find another similar object with an easier to cut material then you should try that. And be sure to cut any jagged edges off, our bettas have fins to keep gorgeous. And make sure the bottle is clean and free of adhesive from the Rx sticker or something, better yet maybe go to your local pharmacy and ask if they can spare a couple clean empty bottles. Also ask if they have clear bottles as opposed to orange, my boy, Xany doesn't really like the orange he nipped at it for the first hour it was there, now he just glares at it. But otherwise good luck with the baffling!


----------

